
Building A.I. That Can Build A.I - fmihaila
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/technology/machine-learning-artificial-intelligence-ai.html
======
tim333
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15633528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15633528)

